# Asking For Advice



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

First, a little background. DW and I currently live in Ft. Irwin, CA. DW is in the Army and has been reassigned to Ft. Lewis, WA. We've know about this for quite some time (actually, we only agreed to come to CA if they move us back to WA after 2 years) and are very excited. We are building a house, but it won't be ready until March. I have to leave next week to secure a job, DW will be following behind me with the dogs in February.

So, I've decided to take the TT and live in it at least until the DW comes in February. I feel as though I'm prepared, but I wanted to tap the vast resources of Outbackers.com and ask for suggestions or advice that may make this adventure a little bit easier.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you need an Electrician?? I would love to help you in anyway if you need it. Were in lakewood right next to the bases.
Joe the Electrician


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Airboss said:


> First, a little background. DW and I currently live in Ft. Irwin, CA. DW is in the Army and has been reassigned to Ft. Lewis, WA. We've know about this for quite some time (actually, we only agreed to come to CA if they move us back to WA after 2 years) and are very excited. We are building a house, but it won't be ready until March. I have to leave next week to secure a job, DW will be following behind me with the dogs in February.
> 
> So, I've decided to take the TT and live in it at least until the DW comes in February. I feel as though I'm prepared, but I wanted to tap the vast resources of Outbackers.com and ask for suggestions or advice that may make this adventure a little bit easier.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Sorry, can't give you an advise on the matter but had a question. what's the weather like at FT Irwin this time of year. I have to come up to support the November rotation next week. We're phasing in the next generation of training equipment (MILES). I'm sure your wife will know what it is.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have you found a spot for the Outback yet? Is it going to be a metered electric spot?

Might want to get an extend-a-stay adapter so you can get a larger LP tank delivered next to the Outback.

Remember to vent the Outback well, camping is one thing but living in these you'll want to vent well after showers/cooking so you don't build up moisture in the Outback. Being you'll be on the wet side of the state you may want to look into a dehumidifier to run during the day.

Cold air under the rear slide can be an issue, Reflectix and/or adding a skirt will help.

Know which AC outlets are tied together so you don't over load them with devices.

If you don't have roof vent covers, now is a good time to get them.

From a few folks I've talked to they said bring some things from home, as camping out gets lonely. Add in some floor mats, to keep the noise down and the warmth in.

... Welcome back to Warshington!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> .........are very excited. We are building a house, but it won't be ready until March.


Which really means it will be ready in July. Ever had a home built before? I've never heard of one coming in on time. Then again, in today's market, there isn't a lot of homes being built and you might have it early.









See you at the PNW Rally!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[See you at the PNW Rally!!!
[/quote]

That's what I was gonna say! so x 2!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> .........are very excited. We are building a house, but it won't be ready until March.


Which really means it will be ready in July. Ever had a home built before? I've never heard of one coming in on time. Then again, in today's market, there isn't a lot of homes being built and you might have it early.









See you at the PNW Rally!!!
[/quote]

I hope that I don't jinx us by talking about it, but the foundation is down and the wood was just delivered for framing. According the the GC, we're just slightly ahead of schedule.

I'll be watching out for that rally!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

When we transfered from Va to here in Tn we stayed in the Roo for about a month, one of the things we did was to use the garage beer fridge (small fellar, about three feet tall) for extra food storage. It was easy to load right by the door and just the right height to sit under the outdoor kitchen once we set-up camp. DW covered with a picnic table cloth, siad we looked like hillbillies with it uncovered.

Dave


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> .........are very excited. We are building a house, but it won't be ready until March.


Which really means it will be ready in July. Ever had a home built before? I've never heard of one coming in on time. Then again, in today's market, there isn't a lot of homes being built and you might have it early.









See you at the PNW Rally!!!
[/quote]

I hope that I don't jinx us by talking about it, but the foundation is down and the wood was just delivered for framing. According the the GC, we're just slightly ahead of schedule.

I'll be watching out for that rally!
[/quote]

Might as well sign up now! PNW Spring Rally 2009


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't remember now, did the Outback have a propane/electric water heater? If not and if power is included and not metered you might want to consider one of the Lightening Rod/Hott Rod elements too. One of the plug in portable baseboard heaters might be nice too.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Airboss said:


> That's funny! DW is a Nurse Anesthetist. I'm sure she has no clue what MILES is. I do, however, being a former soldier and now a civilian that works pretty darn close to the 'battle'. Anyway, the weather was pleasant this week - mid 80s for highs and 60s for the lows. Not sure what next week looks like but it should be nice.


You'll be glad to know we are getting rid of that ancient Basic MILES. I am the project engineer on the new MILES system that is finally fielding.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We lived in ours for 9 months while our house was being built.

I assume you will have sewer hookups. Leave the black tank lever closed and if you have a tank for the kitchen sink separate from the shower, leave that closed as well. Dump your black tank when required, followed by the kitchen tank. Leave the shower and bathroom sink tank open, otherwise you'll probably be dumnping it too often.
Every so often flush the black tank with a wand or quicky flush if you have one installed. No need to do that at every dump though.

Invest in a surge protector.
Get a digital to analog converter box for the Television.
Completely remove the battery connections from your battery.You can maintain its charge occasionaly with a charger. You'lll be running from the converter and for that long a period, you'll ruin your battery otherwise.

Make sure to have a indoor/outdoor carpet for the front area as well as throw rugs for the entry. otherwise you'll get the RV pretty dirty. You might also consider getting some 4x6' throw rugs for the area in front of your couch and dining area. That will keep the wear and tear down on the RV carpet.

If it freezes up thataway. consider putting some kind of skirting around the unit. Also buy some of those black foam pipe insulation tubes and run your drinking water hose through them. Insulate the spigot real well and take special care to insulate the connectoin of the hose tothe RV city water inlet (That's the only place mine froze.) Duct tape all the tube joins to eliminate any gaps.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, everyone!

A few people have mentioned a skirt around the queen silde-out. Has anyone found something that works well on the Outbacks?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I would recommend a dehumidifier. It doesn't seem to matter how much you vent, this time of year with the heat running and any cooking, etc... you will get condensation, especially living in the unit. We camp quite often around Jan. and Feb. with our Cougar and that's the one thing I hate. You can try without, but you might find you'll need one.

Good luck and welcome back to Washington, maybe we will see you at a rally or something.

Kelly


----------

